# Linux Einwahlserver mit Rückruf (Win Client)



## sdh (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgendes Ziel habe ich:

Ein Windows 2000 Client ruft per ISDN (AVM) einen Linux (Suse 9.2, mit AVM Fritz!) an. Dieser soll daraufhin den Anruf auflegen (besser noch abweisen) und den Windows Client zurückrufen. Es soll voller Zugriff vom Client in das Netz vom Linuxrechner gegeben werden. Die Rückrufnummer ist Fix.

Aktuell: Der Anruf vom Windows am Linux funktioniert, ebenso der Zugriff auf das lokale Netz. Wenn ich auf dem Linux Rechner den Rückruf aktiviere tut sich leider garnichts mehr. Ich habe allerdings auch schon gelesen, das die Rückruffunktion Windows / Linux unterschiedlich sind und nicht zusammen arbeiten.

Meine Idee: Nicht der Windows ruft den Linux an, sondern der Linux ruft den Windows PC an. Also habe ich den Windows Rechner eine Eingehende Verbindung OHNE Rückruf verpasst, und auf dem Linux eine Wählverbindung (wie zu einem Internetprovider, +chap -pap) zum Windows Client eingerichtet. Leider funktioniert das nicht.
Gibt es da bestimmtes zu beachten?

Wenn das soweit funktioniert, dann will ich ein Script auf dem Linux laufen lassen, welches einen eingehenden Anruf auf der Nummer <Linux> von der Nummer <WindowsPC> filtert und dann den Dialin Vorgang zum Windows PC startet.


Hat jemand etwas ähnliches bereits in Benutzung und kann mir dabei Hilfestellung geben? In erster Linie wie ich mich mit dem Linux auf den Windows PC einwähle, bzw. was zu beachten ist das der angerufene Windows PC dann auf das Linux Netzwerk zugreifen kann.


So, viel getippel, wenig Inhalt... Aber trotz allem schonmal vielen Dank für evtl. Hilfen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------

